# C2 Stage 3 kit



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Where can I get some info about it? I keep checking their site and I searched in here and nothing came up. I'd like to know if there are any numbers, what turbo is being used, what size injectors and so forth. Thanks


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Stage 3 kit (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Where can I get some info about it? I keep checking their site and I searched in here and nothing came up. I'd like to know if there are any numbers, what turbo is being used, what size injectors and so forth. Thanks


We were playing on the dyno a couple of weeks ago
350whp on our Stage 3
Precision Turbo from Stage 1/2 with upgraded exhaust housing.
Injectors: 550cc
Stock bottom end
C2 Stage 3 kit with SS low CR kit


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 3 kit (C2Motorsports)*

So if I were to use a t3/t4 turbo with 550cc injectors could I use your stage 3 software? I don't have to use exactly what you do right? What is the a/r on your turbo?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the a/r is .60 or at least thats whats stamped into mine


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_the a/r is .60 or at least thats whats stamped into mine

Alright cool thanks


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2 Stage 3 kit (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_So if I were to use a t3/t4 turbo with 550cc injectors could I use your stage 3 software? I don't have to use exactly what you do right? What is the a/r on your turbo?

ALL of our Turbo Software is available a la carte......
Chris
c2


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 3 kit (C2Motorsports)*

this setup can be done on an automatic?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_this setup can be done on an automatic?


There are no application limits to the Automatic, but I will caution you about the additional torque vs. OEM tq converter.
chris
c2


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

What clutch do you recommend for the stage 3 kit?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_What clutch do you recommend for the stage 3 kit?


We worked with South Bend Clutch to develop a Flywheel/Clutch combo that works perfectly on our Stage 3 Turbo cars.
chris
c2


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: C2 Stage 3 kit (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

We were playing on the dyno a couple of weeks ago
350whp on our Stage 3
*****Precision Turbo from Stage 1/2 with upgraded exhaust housing.*****
Injectors: 550cc
Stock bottom end
C2 Stage 3 kit with SS low CR kit

is the upgraded turbo the precision 60/81 or is it different?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We worked with South Bend Clutch to develop a Flywheel/Clutch combo that works perfectly on our Stage 3 Turbo cars.
chris
c2

this is probably going to be my next adventure. which clutch setup is recommended for the C2 stg 2/3 turbo. is it still somewhat stock feeling...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (darkk)*

question: can the auto tranny handles stage 2 turbo for MKV 2.5L ?


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eatrach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eatrach* »_question: can the auto tranny handles stage 2 turbo for MKV 2.5L ? 


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
There are no application limits to the Automatic, but I will caution you about the additional torque vs. OEM tq converter.
chris
c2


----------

